# NA KA24DE questions



## FudomYo (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a 1992 240sx with a tired engine (219k miles) and I am considering an engine rebuild or swap. If I swap I want to stay NA. I basically have two questions for you guys. Is it cheaper to get more life out of my KA24de by replacing internals? Or to buy a lower mileage KA24DE and swap it out?
Also any links or referrences to where I could find inexpensive KA24DE engines or internals (such as cams, pistons etc.) Would be greatly appreciated. I am a college student and this is my daily driver, so I do not need a hot rod but would like a little more power if at all possible. My budget is around $1500 and I know that is not a lot but I would like to extend the life of my car as long as possible with it. Thanks


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Cheaper to do a stock swap...than rebuild.

I'm not all that impressed with bolt ons on most motors. Just seems like a waste of money for gaining so little power. Again just my opinion.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

You can do quite a lot with 1500 bucks. To start, pull the engine out, check the block, maybe put in some higher compression pistons, new bearings and rings. JWT has cams for that, which would be a good investment. Ceramic coating on the pistons might be good, while you have the block apart. Then, the usual intake/header/exhaust and you should have a fun car.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

just buy another block and save your money for something else, this motor isnt the greatest N/A, KA-T is where its @


----------



## FudomYo (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah I was kinda thinking the same thing sa you scrub brush. However I am not very mechanically inclined shall we say. The extent of my knowloedge about cars is I know how to change brakes, most gaskets, and tune ups. So my Noob question for you is, if i replace stock cams, pistons, exhaust and headers with upgrades, would that be the same as an engine rebuild (on steroids)? Again my main concern is reliability since this will be my daily driver car, but ofcourse i would like a little more power


----------



## dkdeleon (Jul 28, 2005)

I would swap out motors.
you can get a 96-97 motor and swap it with your 92.
all you have to do is remove the intake from the 96-97 or98 and
replace it with your 92 intake, this way you dont need to change ecu or wireing harness,plus its easy to find a low mile 96-98


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

alot of people are swaping to sr20det motors, meaning there are alot of ka24de motors that need a new home. i would ask around at home, finding people that did an SR swap, see who has a lonely KA.


----------



## J_Feicht (Aug 16, 2005)

scrub brush said:


> maybe put in some higher compression pistons


If you're trying to keep this engine reliable and a good daily driver you might not want to jack up the compression too much. especially if you're not positive what kind of shape your engine is in. you can do some damage if you start to experience some early detonation issues because of the increase pressure. plus the high compression puts extra stress on the engine (than again, so does any power increase) and that takes away from reliability.

-just a thought


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you should be able to pick up an S14 KA for $200-450 in most places. they're pretty cheap since there are tons of 240s getting wrecked (stupid drifter wannabes!) and SR swaps and such. there are tons around if you look around.


----------

